# Great Halloween Kill!!!!



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Had a great day in the field and the little guy loved it!!!!! 4 man limit!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Nice


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Very nice! Congrats


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Were you guys off 71? Drove to Cincy yesterday and saw a group out in a cut field with a TON of decoys out. Just curious, not looking for a secret spot ha


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

tomdury said:


> Were you guys off 71? Drove to Cincy yesterday and saw a group out in a cut field with a TON of decoys out. Just curious, not looking for a secret spot ha


No I was hunting NE Ohio.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Were you guys off 71? Drove to Cincy yesterday and saw a group out in a cut field with a TON of decoys out. Just curious, not looking for a secret spot ha

I was headed home from Nashville and saw that group. They did have a bunch of decoys.


----------

